# Colorado Model Structures



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently purchased the entire line of CMS structures. I have assembled most of them now, but when I started working on wsalker Valley Terminal I found some missing parts.

I tried calling their number at: 727-846-9382 for replacement parts but it is out of service.

Does anyone know of a good telephone number for CMS or how to contact them?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

They don't seem to list a phone number on their website anymore so you probably have to contact them by mail or email. I know that I have ordered from them by phone in the past. Many companies don't want to be bothered by phone calls anymore to force you to order online. A shame because I *only *order by phone out here in the boonies. I want to know if an item is in stock before I order and usually have a question or two as well which often leads to additional sales. When there are no retailers or shows anywhere near, the vendor or manufacturer himself is my only source of information. 

http://www.coloradomodel.com/default.htm


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep If these folks want my business they need a phone. I also order most of my stuff buy phone. As Richard said may have additional questions to ask. Did notice that they are at the convention this week so maybe by chance the phone is turned off. Who knows. Later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce of CMS recently moved from Fla to Colorado so he may not have everything in place yet. 

-Brian


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce is great to deal with.....Mabey the phone number change has not gone thru yet....


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at their website but there is no E-mail address.

I must have ordered on line.

I was planning to order some other items from them but first I need to fihish this building I am working on. 

The two largest windows are missing.

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

try this - customerservice (at) coloradomodel.com 
If that doesn't work, I'm sure I have some extra windows I could send you. 

-Brian


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,

Thanks for the offer.

I am missing the following two windows: Walker Valley Terminal, Right Side Wall, the W1 windows.

I will try to send an email to the address you noted in your post.

Thanks,

John


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I just did that building, and I think I too have an extra window. I will check if you need it. Let me know.
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

If it is the big four pane window, I am sorry to report I do not have any. I have both sizes of the smaller two pane window if you need them, and a couple of the doors. 
Sorry about that.
Paul


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was finally able to contact them by Email and he said he would send replacement windows.

Thanks to all those who offered to help.

I really like their kits. They go together in minutes and make pretty nice looking buildings. 

I am thinking about ordering another bunch of them and using the parts for kitbashing some different buildings.

The scale fits well with my Bachmann 1:22 cars and engines which I am now running..

John


----------



## plasticman (Jul 12, 2009)

I can be reached by phone at 727-389-0528. Office number is 970-527-3820 which is an answering machine. email is [email protected] or [email protected]

My apologies to those who have tired to reach me recently, but we have recently moved and the phone companies' promise to refer calls from the old number to the new number for a year expired in less than 3 months.

Our new address is 13455 3740 Road, Hotchkiss, CO 81419.

Please bear in mind that we are a small operation and do not have the resources to provide 24 hour phone or ordering by phone.

Questions by email and ordering over the internet are the easiest way to contact us and allow us to continue offering what I believe are the best prices in the industry for buidlings and structures.

Lastly, A BIG THANK YOU, to all of my fantastic customers, whose support and inspiration have allowed to become what we are today. There is more on the way.

Thanks Again

Bruce
Colorado Model Structures
www.coloradomodel.com


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce
GREAT to see you here on MLS, hope you drop in from time to time. 
I have not finished that large structure yet . Simply too busy with yard work and work in general. 
Keep them coming.
Marty


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So we are no longer in FL ? later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12 Jul 2009 04:44 PM 
So we are no longer in FL ? later RJD 

Yes, I said that above.

Lata, Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They were probably at the GR convention in Denver and may get back to you next week.


----------



## plasticman (Jul 12, 2009)

It was time for Colorado Model Structures to move back to Colorado.

Thanks

Bruce
Colorado Model Structures


----------

